# TiVo Roamio Pro w/ Lifetime Service



## teklock (Sep 11, 2012)

If you are in the Dallas area I have a Tivo Roamio Pro with Lifetime sub! Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## tazzmission (Oct 15, 2002)

teklock said:


> If you are in the Dallas area I have a Tivo Roamio Pro with Lifetime sub! Let me know if you're interested.


I was selling one, not buying one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fosaisu (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm considering upgrading from my Premiere to a Roamio. Any chance you'd be willing to ship (to Denver)? And if so what are you asking for yours? Thanks!


----------



## teklock (Sep 11, 2012)

fosaisu said:


> I'm considering upgrading from my Premiere to a Roamio. Any chance you'd be willing to ship (to Denver)? And if so what are you asking for yours? Thanks!


Sorry I didn't see your post until now. Yeah, I can ship it but I can't use paypal. I want 500 bucks. Let me know!


----------



## jtt1301 (Sep 19, 2016)

Is this still for sale?


----------

